# Does Anyone Recognise This Movement?



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

(photo nicked off the net)

Steve Burrage mentioned to me some time back that Swiscor were a sub-brand of Services, despite many google & ebay searches since then this is only one of two Swiscors I`ve come across so I`d be very interested if anyone can identify the movement & who made it :thumbsup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

How about a PM to Andreas (microlisk) - - he's usually sh*t hot with PW movements Mach? - and he has a website with lots of piccies listed in his signaature I believe!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> How about a PM to Andreas (microlisk) - - he's usually sh*t hot with PW movements Mach? - and he has a website with lots of piccies listed in his signaature I believe!


Sounds a good idea Mel but you must have spelt his name wrong as both the search facility & the member list have drawn a blank :huh:


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, the Services Watch Co. made their own movements, why not search there first? At least it is not a german movement like Kienzle, Thiel/Ruhla or Haller.

Andreas


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mikrolisk said:


> Well, the Services Watch Co. made their own movements, why not search there first? At least it is not a german movement like Kienzle, Thiel/Ruhla or Haller.
> 
> Andreas


Thanks Andreas but as far as I can gather Services never actually made any components themselves, they usually sourced complete watches from other firms or bought the parts & assembled them in the factory. Swiscor is a mystery, as I said google & ebay searches have only brought up two pocket watches & unfortunately Steve Burrage had apparently left Services before they brought out Swiscor.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok, I thought so, obviously I was wrong. But I checked the german movements and found nothing even similar to your movement.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for checking, hopefully the answer to it`s origins will turn up sometime :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just done a bit more digging & have found a number of movement photos including one which is identical to the one I posted,anyway it transpires that they were made by Westclox Scotland in the late 1970s, mystery solved 

Mind you the name Swiscor is a bit misleading considering where it was made :huh:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That would mean it was made in Alexandria at the Vale of Leven Industrial Estate, mid/late 60's at the earliest onwards or thereabout most likely. Also on the estate were Polaroid and a couple of (aLL LONG GONE) Scientific Glass makers and Instrument makers, one was Barr and Stroud I remember - - used to service machinery in all of their postrooms.. :yes:

Models I believe to have been produced in PW's at Vale of Leven included the "Ben" and "Scotty" ranges, plus a little known sub-brand of "GLEN" which was a cheapie PW with a line drawing of a football player on a paper/card based dial that were then coloured in by hand in team colours, thus allowing small customised production runs for small teams, I've heard you could order as little as twenty initially, then multiples from ten upwards as subsequent orders in your team colours, even local teams.


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have the same movement fitted in a Westclock "Scotty" watch.

Mine has "Made in USA" with the letter "W" stamped on the spring case cover.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

johnboy24 said:


> I have the same movement fitted in a Westclock "Scotty" watch.
> 
> Mine has "Made in USA" with the letter "W" stamped on the spring case cover.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for that, though the fact that they were made by Westclox is strange as I was lead to believe that Swiscor were supposed to be more upmarket then the Services range :blink:


----------

